# Es viable esta idea???



## Jartos (Sep 19, 2009)

Llevo mucho tiempo buscando la manera mas facil de emitir en AM. Encontre este circuito en el cual se expone un modulador sencillisimo, mediante un transformador. (lo muestro en la imagen)






Merdiante este circuito y varios amplificador de RF, conseguiria algo que mereciera la pena?

UN SALUDO


----------



## elosciloscopio (Sep 19, 2009)

ese circuito deve estar mal.
El bobinado de 8ohm es el que debe estar conectado a al fuente de sonido.
Aparte de que un oscilador de 1Ghz es muchisimo, no sería 1.000.000 hz?

por lo demas creo que podría funcionar, pero no estoy muy seguro


----------



## Eduardo (Sep 19, 2009)

Jartos: 
   Eso es un transmisor sencillo mas bien didactico. 
Colgarle a eso un amplificador de RF DIY de potencia no es cortar y pegar. No es sencillo que "ande bien" sin tener algo de experiencia en RF  .


Elosciloscopio:
  Ese circuito esta bien. El transformador trabaja modulando "ligeramente" la alimentacion del oscilador.
  El 1.000000 MHz no significa 1GHz, el punto es la separacion decimal y el peso del ultimo digito  (ceros incluidos) indica la *precision* del oscilador. En este caso es 1MHz +/- 1Hz.


----------



## electrodan (Sep 19, 2009)

No creo que eso funcione. Si no estoy errado, de ese oscilador debería salir una señal cuadrada de 5 voltios, sin ningún tipo de modulación.


----------



## Eduardo (Sep 19, 2009)

La salida del oscilador es cuadrada entre 0 y su alimentacion. 
Como justamente la funcion del transformador es hacer que reciba Vcc = 9V + señal_de_audio  --> tenes una salida cuadrada modulada en amplitud.

Es un circuito cuyo unico atractivo es la sencillez y que a corta distancia vas a escucharlo con una radio AM (como dije antes: Circuito didactico).  Despues son todas contras.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Sep 19, 2009)

sip, al parecer es así.

sencillo y a la vez inútil.

todas las cosas sencillas son así.


----------



## elosciloscopio (Sep 20, 2009)

Eduardo dijo:


> La salida del oscilador es cuadrada entre 0 y su alimentacion.
> Como justamente la funcion del transformador es hacer que reciba Vcc = 9V + señal_de_audio --> tenes una salida cuadrada modulada en amplitud.
> 
> Es un circuito cuyo unico atractivo es la sencillez y que a corta distancia vas a escucharlo con una radio AM (como dije antes: Circuito didactico). Despues son todas contras.


 
En eso se basa.

Pero tendra una calidad de sonido pésima no?

además de que 1mhz no está dentro de el espectro de frecuencias comerciales


----------



## Eduardo (Sep 20, 2009)

elosciloscopio dijo:


> En eso se basa.
> Pero tendra una calidad de sonido pésima no?


Mientras no se sature el transformador la calidad va a ser la de una transmision AM 



> además de que 1mhz no está dentro de el espectro de frecuencias comerciales


Querubin, la banda comercial de AM va de 535kHz a 1605KHz.


----------



## elosciloscopio (Sep 20, 2009)

pero me refiero que no esta dentro de las bandas que puedas coger con una
radio normal (88-108)


----------



## Eduardo (Sep 20, 2009)

elosciloscopio dijo:


> pero me refiero que no esta dentro de las bandas que puedas coger con una
> radio normal (88-108)


:-? Esa banda es de FM.  Y  tampoco la vas a coger con un televisor ni con un lavarropas.

El circuito en cuestion es un transmisor de AM de 1MHz --> Necesitas una radio comun que tenga AM/FM (ademas de la radio de tu MP3 y la del telefono, existen otras radios).


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Sep 20, 2009)

Eduardo dijo:


> :-? Esa banda es de FM.  *Y  tampoco la vas a coger con un televisor ni con un lavarropas.*
> 
> El circuito en cuestion es un transmisor de AM de 1MHz --> Necesitas una radio comun que tenga AM/FM (*ademas de la radio de tu MP3 y la del telefono, existen otras radios*).


----------



## elosciloscopio (Sep 20, 2009)

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa sssssssssssssssssssiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii

se me fué el santo al cielo opspsps:


----------



## Jartos (Sep 21, 2009)

Jajajaja, voy entendiendolo. De todas maneras comento, que el circuito en si, recuerdo que lo monte de pequeño. La calidad era un poco cutre, pero suficiente para poder meter una radio en el baño durante la ducha, mientras transmitia musica desde afuera en la misma puerta. 

<<INCONVENIENTE: solo tenia un alcance de 1m escaso.>>

La preguntas serian mas bien las siguientes:

Puedo amplificar esa frecuencia para ganar distancia??

Que problemas seria provable que me encontrara ??

Hay alguna manera de mover ligeramente la frecuencia del cristal de alguna manera, para poder variar la frecuencia.??

Grax a todos 

=======================================================================

El amplificador podria ser tipo esto:

(lo saque de una traduccion de Harris Frank W "Manual de radioaficionado")


----------



## Eduardo (Sep 21, 2009)

Jartos dijo:


> La preguntas serian mas bien las siguientes:
> Puedo amplificar esa frecuencia para ganar distancia??
> Que problemas seria provable que me encontrara ??


Necesitas en realidad es una antena. El problema es que para 1MHz son enooooooormes (~75m). Mientras uses un pedazo de alambre el alcance va a ser de unos pocos metros.

Amplificar podes por supuesto, pero sin hacer un buen acople de antena (nada facil) vas a estar en la misma.



> Hay alguna manera de mover ligeramente la frecuencia del cristal de alguna manera, para poder variar la frecuencia.??


En ese tipo de oscilador NO.


Lo que necesitas realmente es aterrizar en este mundo. Estas queriendo que un circuito de dos elementos se ajuste a todos tus deseos con solo pequeños agregados.

Busca por internet ejemplos de minitransmisores de FM, que son nada mas que un oscilador Colpitts donde le meten señal de audio a la base del transistor.
Por lo menos con pedazo de alambre como antena vas a llegar mas lejos.

Pero si lo que buscas en realidad es tener alcance de kilometros, nada de esto te sirve. Tenes que hacerte un transmisor de verdad con antena de verdad. Eso significa $$$ , mayor complejidad y que sin experiencia en RF ni en p*do te va a funcionar.


----------



## Jartos (Sep 21, 2009)

yo realmente, lo que buscaba es saber hasta que punto iba a poder pedir prestaciones a un circuito tan sencillo. no busco alcances de km. La idea era construir un juego para transmitir en morse, a cortas distancias, para mi hermano pequeño.

Recurria a a ello por su sencillez (aun no me atrevo conlas bobinas, y este circuito era una posible alternativa para evitarlas.). De echo, habia tenido experiencias con este circuito hacia unos años (el primero que expuse). Lo que desconocia era el efecto que iba a tener aplificar la RF en su alcance. 

Me sorprendio que solamente se pudiera modular en AM con un transformador y generando la portadora con el cristal (lo cual me evitaba al bobina).

No habia caido en la longitud de la antena. Lo que si que es un impedimento.

Gracias por tu ayuda


----------

